# October Challenge: "Mementos"



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 30, 2016)

The prompt for this month's *anonymous* challenge, as chosen by ned is: *Mementos

**KINDLY BE ADVISED THAT ALL ENTRIES ARE ELIGIBLE TO RECEIVE CRITIQUE WITHIN THE VOTING THREAD


You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or WORKSHOP.

All identities will be revealed upon the close of the poll. IF YOU WISH TO REMAIN ANONYMOUS, PLEASE SPECIFY IT WITHIN YOUR ENTRY PM.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. 


The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge entry is prohibited. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO THE BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, AND YOU WILL HAVE TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of October at 7pm EST.*


----------



## ned (Oct 1, 2016)

*Move along *
Nothing to see - 

Ned


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 6, 2016)

*Wake Up*


You were made for the day,
the whole of it.
Sweet sunrise scented
by summer perfumes.
Evening's light chill
enough to touch.
Nights in bright lights,
neon pink shining
and smeared between us.


You had me sat brooding
in a dark room, 
pondering affection,
could you?
Love is infection.
S.ick T.o I.sanity
but I'm not sure
you ever had me.


You were made for the day,
the whole of it.
Sick sunrise 
followed by boredom
that felt like an age,
leaving nights lonely.


You were made for the day,
but I'll just give you sunrise,
when I think of every little if,
every lie that crossed my mind
over you and that's all you get.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 6, 2016)

*Where is the Fury*

Back to back, hands entwined, Silence and I sit, pondering…
Where is the anguish, the fury for the life Death has taken?
Silence, absolute, so profound, no echo, no breath of sound…
No fury to be found, merely pity for the lonely and forsaken.

Hand in hand with Silence, I sit sifting memories of Then,
each a frail etching wearing thin beneath the waves of time.
Among them, rare hints of laughter and far too much fear,
a flood of petty slights, knowing you weren’t worth a dime.

So whither away with Silence I went, an odd peace in hand—
Stemming for a knowing, there was more to life than you.
Loneliness, the mimic of Silence, glutton of breath and bone,
took you, consumed you, a sinister demon you never knew.

So where is the fury? Disbanded, assuaged by the Silence.
The hands of Death slew that demon, for you Death fought.
Peace to you at last, or so I hope, the last of your kin to care,
because forgiveness is all I have, no matter what fury sought.

A memento, a lesson learned the wrong way round:
There is glory in Silence and fury within the sound.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 6, 2016)

*Left Behind*

A screaming text
from a stranger 
could not make plainer 
the revelation of your final departure.
The coldly enforced
relocation of your soul
will see us together 
never.

Two hours earlier 
secure in my arms,
until her shrill alarm
severed our tie
forever.

Memories, now painful,
are complemented
by their tangible
kissing cousins, 
which I incessantly finger
to ensure you linger.

The robe which still
wears your scent,
the fender of my ride
you adorned with a dent,
all the cards and letters
you lovingly sent,
the receipts in your name
proving you paid my rent.

Thank you 

for all the tantalizing tracks 
you left behind 
to keep you in mind,
my sweet,
 
and for that little secret 
you were so diligent to keep.

To return the favor, my dear bud,
I've happily forwarded
all that lovey dovey crud
you wrote me

to your wife.

I'm sure she'll remind you 
of little ol' me
for the remainder
of your miserable life.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 8, 2016)

*
Moment*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 8, 2016)

*
Instructions for My Madness at the Last Supper*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 13, 2016)

*
Here Stands the Tree*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 14, 2016)

*The Plaque*

You said I was brave
...to struggle so


The chemo is over
The tumor is gone


you never
...held my hand
......cleaned my house
.........ran my errands


instead ... you gave me this plaque

For bravery


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2016)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

